# bogging down



## BEN93MAXIMA (Nov 4, 2005)

just spent a ton of money on my daughter's 93 maxima- new ignition wires, distributor cap, fuel pump, checked o2 sensor and cat converter-still bogging down, running rough, almost stalling at low idle. ok at higher rpms. any ideas?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

first guess is EGR valve.
unplug the vacuum hose going to it and see what happens.


----------

